# Repti Glo 5.0 and 10.0



## nupek (May 6, 2012)

Hi!
Regarding Repti Glo 5.0 and 10.0 (the tube type, not the coil!), which one is better for a young leopard tortoise that is kept indoor through the winter/spring? Currently I have two Repti Glo 5.0, 15W, hanging 35 cm above the substrate level, on long side of the table, that I need to replace soon. My tortoise table is 120x80x50, covered partially with wood and partially with plexi glass. MVB is currently not an option for me but I'm familiar with their advantages. Should I upgrade to 10.0? Can I use only one? Should I upgrade to the higher Watt bulbs? Is it enough to avoid MBD?
Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## coreyc (May 6, 2012)

If you are housing a leopard indoors I think you need get a MVB I don't believed the 10.0 puts out enough UVA-UVB for them I use one but only for a little exra light. but if you cant get a MVB I would go with the 10.0


----------



## nupek (May 6, 2012)

Thank you, coreyc. If I were to use MVB, how high should it hang above the substrate level? The bulb I use for a hot spot hangs only 24 cm above the substrate level and the temperature is quite high. The coldest areas are around 26 degrees. Is there any MVB that has less than 100W?


----------



## sportychick (May 6, 2012)

What's is mvb?


----------



## coreyc (May 6, 2012)

sportychick said:


> What's is mvb?



mercury vapor bulb 



nupek said:


> Thank you, coreyc. If I were to use MVB, how high should it hang above the substrate level? The bulb I use for a hot spot hangs only 24 cm above the substrate level and the temperature is quite high. The coldest areas are around 26 degrees. Is there any MVB that has less than 100W?



Hang it per per manufacturer suggestion usually 12 inches for a 100 watt but you can move it up if the temps are to high


----------



## Tom (May 6, 2012)

I agree that no florescent is adequate as a sole source of UV. For any heat producing bulb, I set the height to get the basking temp that I want. The manufacturers height suggestion is a good starting point, but my thermometers tell me exactly how high or low the bulb must be mounted. I know of no MVB smaller than 100 watts.


----------



## sportychick (May 6, 2012)

Do u need to have a MVB?


----------



## coreyc (May 6, 2012)

sportychick said:


> Do u need to have a MVB?


If your tort gets outside for some sun everyday or is housed outside then you sould not need one but if it is inside most of the time then yes you need to get one


----------



## sportychick (May 6, 2012)

Uvb isn't it the same lights? My tort gets outside for a few hours a day or as much as possible.


----------



## coreyc (May 6, 2012)

sportychick said:


> Uvb isn't it the same lights? My tort gets outside for a few hours a day or as much as possible.



If he gets outside for a few hous a day you should be all set with a MVB


----------



## Tom (May 6, 2012)

sportychick said:


> Uvb isn't it the same lights? My tort gets outside for a few hours a day or as much as possible.



If your tortoise gets regular sunshine several times a week, then you don't need any artificial indoor UV. You can just use low wattage regular hardware store flood bulbs to make an indoor basking spot. I usually use 50-65 watt bulbs and just set the height of the fixture to get the temps I want. In some cages I will also use regular hardware store florescent tubes to add some light during the day.


----------



## sportychick (May 6, 2012)

I use a 60 watt and the basking spot holds at about 90-92.
He gets sunshine everyday now as long as there is some.lol the one day there wasn't he was pretty lazy  I posted pics that day to show ppl cuz I was worried with all the sleep


----------



## Tom (May 6, 2012)

sportychick said:


> I use a 60 watt and the basking spot holds at about 90-92.
> He gets sunshine everyday now as long as there is some.lol the one day there wasn't he was pretty lazy  I posted pics that day to show ppl cuz I was worried with all the sleep



What species and age tortoise do you have? In most cases, I like a basking spot around 100. Your tortoises behavior and where he spends his time will tell you if it is warm enough.


----------



## sportychick (May 6, 2012)

I have a Russian tortoise, age not to sure posted pics here. Few ppl guessed maybe 1-2 yrs. He spends his time when not eating or walking behind his hide and under light


----------



## Zamric (May 6, 2012)

nupek said:


> Hi!
> Regarding Repti Glo 5.0 and 10.0 (the tube type, not the coil!), which one is better for a young leopard tortoise that is kept indoor through the winter/spring? Currently I have two Repti Glo 5.0, 15W, hanging 35 cm above the substrate level, on long side of the table, that I need to replace soon. My tortoise table is 120x80x50, covered partially with wood and partially with plexi glass. MVB is currently not an option for me but I'm familiar with their advantages. Should I upgrade to 10.0? Can I use only one? Should I upgrade to the higher Watt bulbs? Is it enough to avoid MBD?
> Thanks in advance for any input.



At 35cm your getting about 25% of the 5.0 UV output. With the 10.0 you will get 50% of the 10.0 output. Effectively multiplying your UV exposure by 4. It is better, but not as good as a MVB or the Sun.

I am using 2 of the 10.0 in my new enclosure but the height will be 45cm from the surface, not 35cm like yours, so I will only be getting 25% of total UVs.


----------

